# Contest! Best riding instruction video



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Heya!

Here is a fun little contest!

You guys take videos of you teaching us how to ride.It doesnt have to be complex,just a simple saddle up,heels down and ride!

Anyways,we will have a western winner and an English winner.

post your videos here!


----------



## mattie (Feb 7, 2009)

why?cant you afford a riding teacher!LOL


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Lol! thats a really good idea! If my video camera was working id enter!! oh well have fun every one!


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

I know how to ride, I just thought it was a good contest.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

It is a good contest.  Very creative!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

A lot of people might not enter, but it is still a good idea!


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

What do we win? haha
I might... If i can find someone brave enough to ride Chance as I can't teach video and ride at the same time.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll enter in two weeks, when the riding arena is finished, promise


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

BIg sis.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

haha Thats funny!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha great video!!!!!


----------

